
Is Airbnb Gutting Bolinas? Local Turns Detective to Track Vacation Rentals - randycupertino
https://www.kqed.org/news/11723507/is-airbnb-gutting-bolinas-local-turns-detective-to-track-vacation-rentals
======
randycupertino
We've stayed in an airbnb in Bolinas, which has been a tourist spot since
Bolinas has been renting out places since before the internet before the
halcyon hippie days of SF. It seems like the town itself feels conflicted
about tourism- they like the $$ of renting out their rooms and having patrons
at their surf shops and cafes, but at the same time hate the feel of
acknowledging their town as a tourist spot.

